# Heads or tails ?



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

My new favorite trail cam picture , couldn't have got one like this if tried


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see you back!

That deer on the left is flying high. Good trigger time on the cam.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Cool pic !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Good to see you back!
> 
> That deer on the left is flying high. Good trigger time on the cam.


lol .. good to be here , been busy with summer and family . Soon be time to play with the coyotes , hope everyone is ready . I really like this camera ,it has good clarity and a decent speed . Heres another pic, maybe if the subject had been a little closer it would have been clearer and I could identify the subject for sure . It seems that night time pics are usually a little fuzzier .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like a coyote or dog to me


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Def a deer, question is a buck or doe!


----------

